# Camshaft?



## Glennbon (Aug 13, 2018)

I'm building a ABA OBD1 2.0L bottom end with the 1.8L hyd head and CIS injection for a 82 Westy. 
I was just going to use the stock 1.8L cam/followers/springs. The aba head has a new cam and followers and better springs. Would this cam work ok with this CIS setup even though it's electronic fuel injection?
Thanks


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

I believe the cam will bolt on without any issues. They are both hydraulic and that is the biggest stumbling block. Install the cam without any valves or springs and see if the lobes will hit the head. Stock cams will not, race cams may.


----------



## Glennbon (Aug 13, 2018)

Will the stock aba cam work in this engine build combo? Rather than stock 1.8 cam. 
Anyone?


----------



## garryt (Dec 22, 2016)

it should bolt straight in if its standard aba cam


----------

